# I bleached antlers. How to restore?



## Jyxxie

Before I read more on the subject, I put antlers into a bucket of bleach, and there they sat for 24 hours. Now they're chalky, chipping, brittle, and I just want to fix what I did.
Ohh, my stupidity.

I read somewhere about potassium permanganate, or shoe polish, etc. I want more than just color restored, mind you; I want the antlers to be able to hold up to even light handling.

Antlers are from a fallen 8-point buck; died in the woods near my home from unknown-to-me-causes. These are my first antlers--I'd like them to last!

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## double gun

As you found out, bleach destroys antler/bone - use peroxide in the future. If they arent too far gone, you have several options. Some guys use wood stain, paint, dye, potassium permanganate, or specialty antler stains. Each has their own benefits and drawbacks. Pick one and give it a go. Start slow, less is more in most cases. If you really want to preserve them, look into paraloid B-72 - you can read about it on taxidermy . net


----------



## M.Magis

You have a variety of choices as far as getting color back to them. Unfortunately, there's nothing you can do about the brittleness. That's what bleach does to bone, and it will can continue over time.


----------



## Jyxxie

Well, for 'how far gone' they are; just gently lifting them causes flaking of the bone.

If I were to get a spray satin polyurethane and give it several coats, would that prevent the chipping, as well as prevent the eventual deterioration into dust/bone meal?


----------



## double gun

Jyxxie said:


> Well, for 'how far gone' they are; just gently lifting them causes flaking of the bone.
> 
> If I were to get a spray satin polyurethane and give it several coats, would that prevent the chipping, as well as prevent the eventual deterioration into dust/bone meal?


Many museums use the paraloid B-72 I mentioned. It is used for stabilizing bone, antler, wood etc. Its more or less plastic pellets you disolve in acetone. You apply the liquid to your antler - the acetone evaporates, and you are left with a stable plastic type finish in the bone. Depending on how you restore the color you may or may not want to color them before using it.


----------



## muzzyman1212

wood stain works pretty good


----------



## La26

I restored the color to a "field find" rack by using brown boot polish (kiwi wax), and rubbed it in good. Then followed up with black kiwi wax (vary sparingly), and rubbed that in good. The color combo came out looking very natural.
Can't help you with the skull. Good luck


----------

